# What happened to my peppers?



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

They did get blown over during the big storm we had a few months ago, but the plant itself wasnt damaged, but on all 4 plants the peppers look like this, small and wrinkly like they havent gotten enough water (I guess thats the obvious answer?) but its been pretty wet here. This part of the garden is all new soil which is mostly compost and manure, when I grew them last year they were perfect and I had tons of them, but they were in the old part which was old (and crappy, clay like) soil.
So whats going on here?
The cukes grown in this soil didnt turn out either, they were all orange and some were pretty nasty, but a few were somewhat edible (she made a salad out of them after I had tried one and threw it out, but me being me, left the rest on the counter because I was going to sow the seeds in the neighborhood somewhere...) but more seeds than anything else. The tobacco went nuts in this soil, better than the other ones I have in different soil.

Since I took a coupla other pics (posted in the tobacco seed and bread beer thread) I figger I'll throw this one in as well. Its a little herb box with ginger (which I have tried a few times but something kept pulling them up) basil and peppermint.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

To much water will cause that. Most of my garden is ok except the peppers. They just did not take off this year. I got about a dozen this year.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

My garden is not performing this year, either- and for reasons unknown. From A to Z, everything seems stunted, tho I've taken the same inordinate care as in years past. Local friends report the same. Could our dwindling bee population be worse than is even being reported? That's simply MY theory, but- is this nationwide?
Moderators, how about a simple bar graph type poll of our members asking "Better", "Same", & "Worse"?
I honestly believe this group would be as valid as any to poll on a nationwide basis.
Hopefully, it may just show a _mixed bag , just like any other year....._


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Its not the bees,imo.We have plenty and lots of butterflies too.We even have bubble bees.But I do wonder if its not something in the air or maybe the seeds.I have noticed more chemtrails this year than ever before.Our garden did'nt do anythign either.Last year we got 14 qt.s of tomatoes from our garden,and canned a store bought box.This year hardly nothing except what grew in greenhouse during winter and spring.First year we did'nt even get squash.At first I was saying we got them all from the garden,then I realized...


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Too much water? This soil should have much better drainage than the old space. Something is obviously wrong, I assumed not enough water would stunt growth, but I dont know, so thats why I asked.

Pawpaw, did you see my tobacco? Does curing it just mean hanging it up to dry? Then what?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Mine looked like that from the extended high heat. Perty much just cooked most a the garden. Now that we've had some cooler weather, there startin ta come on normal.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I was thinking the heat. My garden has baked this year. I am hoping my fall garden will do a little better.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

My point exactly...
And yes, Immolatus, curing it involves hanging it for a while. As it happens, my tobacco crop went well this year, even tho we had record setting rains in N.W. Florida. Everything else was a complete disaster.
My heart goes out to all who have suffered thru the record-setting drought further north; it just seems like feast or famine this year.
Immolatus- as an apartment dweller, It's harder to "cure the crop".... I actually have twine running the length of my few rooms. Mainly, I'm after the seeds for the unknown future....


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

pawpaw said:


> Could our dwindling bee population be worse than is even being reported? That's simply MY theory, but- is this nationwide?
> 
> Hopefully, it may just show a _mixed bag , just like any other year....._


It's likely not the Bees but a test would be to cut one of the peppers open and see if their are a normal amount of seeds, if its normal - you can rule out the bee issue.

I can offer 2 bits of info:

1. Yous said that it had been pretty wet? Too much water may have leeched some nutrients out of the soil and caused the stunt. Your plants look healthy so I dont suspect that is an issue.

2. Many pepper verities will thrive in poor to marginal soil and some verities will grow big beautiful plants in good - fertile soil but will not fruit well(bolt).

If the peppers dont start putting on good fruit, next year you can try planting them in both locations and comparing the results. That doesn't help with the problem now but it can be a troubleshooting tool.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Um, holy freaking hell.
I went out to grab one to check the seeds, and I see the mistake I have made.
Uh...
These arent green peppers. I coulda sworn they were. Whatever the hell they are they are very very very hot. Figgered I'd take a bite just to check the taste. Big mistake.
Maybe theres nothing wrong with them after all, and they are supposed to be like this? I have lots of different kinds of peppers, from standard greens, jabaneros, some Hungarian red something or other, etc.
I think I'll be giving these away, or maybe I'll dry out the seeds and use em instead of those dried out red pepper seeds you buy, my girl loves em on pizza.
Cripes my mouth is burning!

Pawpaw- what do you do with the leaves? I kinds grew them as a larf (I do smoke, so I will try) but I wouldnt know what to do with these huge leaves I have!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> Um, holy freaking hell.
> I went out to grab one to check the seeds, and I see the mistake I have made.
> Uh...
> These arent green peppers. I coulda sworn they were. Whatever the hell they are they are very very very hot. Figgered I'd take a bite just to check the taste. Big mistake.
> ...


Those peppers do look more like Habaneros than bells. Size and color - good match, would have loved to see the expression on yor face when you bit one. Been there - done that!

For habaneros, they look pretty healthy.....enjoy your bounty!


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

*About the tobacco, Immolatus*

Once cured, there's as many good ways to grind it for smoking as there are growers out there. I've even been on a forum or two where people swear that using a hand-cranked pasta maker yields good cigarette cuts. I'm certain others on here know way more than me- I've even looked on Y-tube to see how they make cigars. It's just fun to research.
I SWEAR those pics of your peppers looked like habaneros to me, or maybe even the dreaded _ghost pepper!!I've gotten my hands on some of those seeds,as well. But next spring's a long way off. Sigh...._


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh yeah, theyre habaneros.

I tell her the story, and she says, as she has many times before...
"Youre an idiot"

Cigars! Great idea!


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Habaneros are delicious, but you've gotta remove the seeds to use them in anything that you don't want to be just crazy hot. 
My father ruined the jalapenos I canned last year by putting in those stupid ghost peppers my sister insisted on growing but didn't want anything to do with after that. 

Habaneros have a sort of sweet, smoky flavor, and they go very well in chilis and stews. I love them in my cooking, but like any other intense fresh spice, USE SPARINGLY.


----------



## Archetype (Sep 14, 2012)

Those are definitely Habs as stated before, I grow a large variety of hot peppers, both for cooking and for my wife's allergies and sinuses.

Dry them out, and a small teaspoon of Hab powder stirred into hot water and honey will clear out clogged 
sinuses within a few minutes.


----------

